# First Field Delivery!



## EMSrush (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Guys!

I had my first field delivery today... a healthy baby boy.  It was a very easy delivery; mom did a great job and baby came out with a nice, loud wail. Just thought I'd share some happy news. This might sound a bit cheesy to some of our more experienced folks, but it was a special and humbling moment for me.

Here's the funny part: My partner said, "Hey, now you can get your stork pin!". I laughed at this, until I realized that there really ARE stork pins! Management said something about getting me one, and I had just laughed it off. I thought it was kinda silly to get a pin for something that is part of my job. My partner took me to the uniform store to get one, but they were out. Now I'm wondering if I should wait for my employer to give me one, or buy my own. Which leads me to wonder, has anyone ever received a stork pin from their employer or from another agency? Has anyone bought their own?

Then I start wondering some more.... where could I buy a shortness of breath pin? Cardiac arrest pin? A Narcan pin? Ah, the possibilities are endless...


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrads! I'm happy to hear you helped in a successful delivery of a baby boy.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats on a successful delivery!  When I had my field delivery, my officer took a copy of the run report and submitted it to the state EMS office.  I got a letter from the governor along with my stork pin.  Isn't it a great feeling once the delivery is over and you know everyone is fine?  We don't get to do happy runs very often, so enjoy it!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 2, 2011)

*re*

Excellent work!  Stork pins for each of my field delivery (assists; patient really does it all) also.  I absolutely love ob.  I cry with each delivery and warn the moms to not freak out when I start crying while handling their newborn child.  Now if I can get back to good births would be great.....   headless fetus and 26wk stillborn twins ( 2hour transport ) unfortunately has been my last 2 deliveries.  

The rest will be a breeze now that you have you first out of the way!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations :beerchug: ! Hopefully it happened in home and not in the back of your ambulance  Stork pins here. We get doughnuts during the shift or meal on the company if it works out logistically. Only for the one that pops your cherry though, after that they are business as usual.




Corky said:


> Excellent work!  Stork pins for each of my field delivery (assists; patient really does it all) also.  I absolutely love ob.  I cry with each delivery and warn the moms to not freak out when I start crying while handling their newborn child.  Now if I can get back to good births would be great.....   headless fetus and 26wk stillborn twins ( 2hour transport ) unfortunately has been my last 2 deliveries.



I'm sorry to hear that :sad: I've never experienced it personally but it's only a matter of time with all the drug and alcohol use in my area. Premies, still births, and abnormal deliveries in the prehospital setting are common here. When did pregnant mother's stop caring about the life inside of them?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats. The OB calls I have been to have most been miscarriages. We also had a breach birth so we couldn't actually deliver in the prehospital setting. 

We give out the stork pins and cardiac arrest pens when you get a patient that actually survives from the arrest not the "I got a pulse back in the ambulance..... But then he died in the hospital".


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 2, 2011)

Good work!  Way to keep a cool head.  17 years in, I am still waiting.  I did have an almost delivery as an EMD and the crew caught the baby just a minute or two after they got there...the powers that be gave me a stork pin on that one, but we all know I wasn't really there.

So, not cheesy at all!  Go you!  Did she name him after you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I did have an almost delivery as an EMD and the crew caught the baby just a minute or two after they got there...the powers that be gave me a stork pin on that one, but we all know I wasn't really there.
> 
> So, not cheesy at all!  Go you!  Did she name him after you?



Give credit where credit is due. EMD directions don't get enough credit. 

It wasn't cheesy until you asked if they named the baby after him/her


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Give credit where credit is due. EMD directions don't get enough credit.
> 
> It wasn't cheesy until you asked if they named the baby after him/her



Lol!  My dad has delivered 14 babies in the field, and 2the were named after him.  One of those was a sweet little baby.....GIRL.

They aren't all that bright here in the sticks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Lol!  My dad has delivered 14 babies in the field, and 2the were named after him.  One of those was a sweet little baby.....GIRL.
> 
> They aren't all that bright here in the sticks.



I'm hoping to follow in your footsteps and not your dads ^_^ Shmagma...ew haha


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2011)

*Ah, just get a tat.......*

.............


----------



## systemet (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 3, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> Congrats on a successful delivery!  When I had my field delivery, my officer took a copy of the run report and submitted it to the state EMS office.  I got a letter from the governor along with my stork pin.



Now THAT's a nice idea.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 3, 2011)

Corky said:


> Excellent work!  Stork pins for each of my field delivery (assists; patient really does it all) also.  I absolutely love ob.  I cry with each delivery and warn the moms to not freak out when I start crying while handling their newborn child.  Now if I can get back to good births would be great.....   headless fetus and 26wk stillborn twins ( 2hour transport ) unfortunately has been my last 2 deliveries.
> 
> The rest will be a breeze now that you have you first out of the way!



I can so envision you bawling while cleaning and wrapping the little bugger up. LOL...

I'd be lying if I didn't have a small lump in my throat myself, but I reminded myself that no one would let me live it down and I just swallowed hard. 

Sorry to hear about your last couple of deliveries.  A headless fetus? I've never heard of such a thing. Do you remember the approximate gestational period?


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 3, 2011)

Ooo! I just figured out how to use the multiquote feature..! How cool!




firefite said:


> We give out the stork pins and cardiac arrest pens when you get a patient that actually survives from the arrest not the "I got a pulse back in the ambulance..... But then he died in the hospital".



I was only kidding about the cardiac arrest pin idea... didn't know they were real, either. I think that's a pretty cool idea. Well, assuming it's a pin and not a pen? A pen could be cool, too...



abckidsmom said:


> Good work!  Way to keep a cool head.  17 years in, I am still waiting.  I did have an almost delivery as an EMD and the crew caught the baby just a minute or two after they got there...the powers that be gave me a stork pin on that one, but we all know I wasn't really there.
> 
> So, not cheesy at all!  Go you!  Did she name him after you?



Wow! I guess field births aren't that common after all! No, baby was definitely not named after me. I'm a female with a very girly name to match... LOL. 

It's funny, though- speaking of all this cheesy/emotional stuff... I'm off today, and just got a message this morning from my [male] partner who was with me at the delivery yesterday. The message came in at the exact time of yesterday's delivery stating, "Baby so and so is exactly one day old! Happy Birthday!".

And guys say WE are the soft ones? LOL


----------



## AlphaButch (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 3, 2011)

AlphaButch said:


> Congrats



On the delivery, or on figuring out how to use the multiquote feature?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 3, 2011)

*re*

Yeah 22 weeks.  Mom was a meth head who had taken a ground level fall hours prior landing on her stomach.  When she has a spontaneous abortion she freaked out and clamped down.  Head was still in the vag canal and was noted on external vag exam


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 3, 2011)

crap, I better go back and read up


----------



## Sandog (Nov 3, 2011)

Consider yourself lucky to have such an experience. Good job.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats, some people are lucky (or unlucky however you look at it) to even do one of these in their career. I hope one day I will get the chance to do a field delivery as well.


----------

